# Boxboy's 40 Breeder Project! New Photos last page!



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks for checking out this thread and sharing ideas.









This aquarium's intent is to create a self sustaining environment for all inhabitants! 
I do have and will use fertilizer & Co2 in small quantities as to keep with a Low/Med light theme. 

Aquarium: Marineland 36x18x16" (40 Breeder)
Quarantine Tank: No Name Rimless 20x10x12" (10 Gallon)
Cabinet: Edsal Brand Steel shelving unit (Model# UR364B-C)
Filter: Fluval 205 (125GPH Flow Rate)
Media: Sponges, Polyester Floss & Matrix Stones

Carbon Dioxide Source: 
5# C02 Cylinder
Victor SR5B (Single Stage- Light Duty) Regulator
Burkert Solenoid (Type 6013) valve
Unknown needle valve type (Will be replacing before use)

Lighting-DIY-Specs below: 

Emitting Color: White 
IP65 Waterproof 
Working Voltage: 12V DC 
LED Quantity: 60leds/m, 5meter/ roll 
View angle: 120° ~140° 
wattage: Max 14.4 W/meter 
Color Temperature: 8000K~10000K 
Lumen: Max30LM/LED 


Proposed fish stocking ideas:
-----------------------------------
15-30pcs Boraras urophthalmoides 
05 pcs Otocinclus sp (Otto catfish)
When tank is mature may add some Neo shrimps.

Proposed low/med light plant list:
-----------------------------------------
Hygrophila polysperma (Sunset Hydro)
Tiawan Moss
Bazilian Pennywort
Moneywort
Blyxa Japonica 
Dwarf Sagittaria
Amublia
Rotala Rotundifolia
Glossostigma elatinoides 

**Plants I already have**
Glossostigma elatinoides 
Hygrophila polysperma (Sunset Hydro)
Tiawan Moss
Dwarf Hair Grass
Unknown Phothos
Bleheri Sword
Bazilian Pennywort
Moneywort
Blyxa
Dwarf Sagittaria
Amublia
Rotala Rotundifolia 
Ludwigia repens 
Bacopa salzmannii 

Plants I would like to aquire:
Anubias barteri petite


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

Inspirational design: I would like to create something close to this design below!









Timeline Photos Below:

Setting up the stand for the first time:








Testing out the LEDs, I want all lights on the right side as to get a fadding light effect for the left side and to create some shade for the fish...









Current FTS:


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

Got this shelf liner today to put under the aquarium, its thin but its 18"W x 10 feet long so I can fold ot over 3 times to make it thicker...


----------



## TekWarren (Oct 6, 2013)

If the shelf liner is for leveling I think you would be better going with foam board. Unless you just want something under it for another reason. I didn't end up using anything between my 40 and the stand and the leveling on all sides is darn near perfect...which is amazing because its a 2x4 stand that I built myself (I am not a carpenter in the slightest).

Edit: You will love the CPD's! I have about 15 in mine also but they get washed out with all the stink'n endlers I have now. The CPD's will spawn for me in moss but so far I'm failing at raising the fry two different times I've collected now...they hatch and live several days then gone. Feed them a good quality food and their colors will look awesome. I recently changed to new life systems small fish pellet and all the fish love it. The CPD also like the slow sinking hikari micro bytes or whatever they are called.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

Is that tank rimmed? You dont need any soft stuff under it if it is.


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

TekWarren:

Finding a place that will ship CPDs when the weather is warmer will be a challange, But I do hope that this would be a great group of shoolers... I just got the foam to use as cousion between the tank and plywood, otherwise its level enough...

ScapeGoat:

Yes the aquarium has a plastic trim on it, I would just rather be save then sorry later down the road...


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

Thinking about adding a group of ( Boraras urophthalmoides ) instead of the SPDs... Does anyone have experiance with this fish or the latter?


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

Waiting on qoutes for some black acrylic so I can finish the stand and background, will update when I know something... Any comments are welcome as well as advice!


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

Stand partly done.


----------



## rdmustang1 (Oct 20, 2013)

boxboy said:


> Stand partly done.


Will the stand be opened or permanently closed?


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

The front of the stand comes off/on just like a panel.


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

Forgot to report that this tank is sitting on 3/8" plywood + 2 layers of that foam, needless to say its sturdy and its not going to budge.


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

Here is what I am thinking to use as a "All in 1" substrate:

Substrate: 
ADA New Amazonia & Fluval "Plant" Stratum Mixed together.

Additives: 
Black Tourmaline Powder
Sodium Montmorillonite Powder

Does this look like a good start for a long lasting substrate.?


----------



## Shawn123 (Jan 24, 2013)

Why not just all Amazonia? It doesn't need capped, plus I have heard fluval plant stratum isn't that great. A good alternative to ada soil (and I think cheaper) is up! Aqua sand. Green leaf aquarium sells it. It is the only thing I have read about that is as good as aquasoil.


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

Shawn123 said:


> Why not just all Amazonia? It doesn't need capped, plus I have heard fluval plant stratum isn't that great. A good alternative to ada soil (and I think cheaper) is up! Aqua sand. Green leaf aquarium sells it. It is the only thing I have read about that is as good as aquasoil.


I was going to get GLA aqua sand but with shipping it would cost more then ADAs substrate lol Pet smart thats local has Fluval for $29.99 cad for 9L and One 9L bag of ADA with shipping is $60 ish. I dont wanna go broke just on substrate alone...

With the added powders it would make up for anything I miss.


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

boxboy said:


> TekWarren:
> 
> Finding a place that will ship CPDs when the weather is warmer will be a challange, But I do hope that this would be a great group of shoolers... I just got the foam to use as cousion between the tank and plywood, otherwise its level enough...
> 
> ...


I got both my chili rasboras and CPDs from msjinkzd, shes great at shipping fish and all the ones ive got from her are extremely healthy!


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

lamiskool said:


> I got both my chili rasboras and CPDs from msjinkzd, shes great at shipping fish and all the ones ive got from her are extremely healthy!


Awsome & Thanks. I will for sure contact her soon.


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

About to order some Leds, 

How does this sound for growth and color:

4500k
6500k
8000k-10000k range.

Later on add 660nm Red and 495 Turquise...

Goal: Keep watts under 100 & Lumiuns under 50LM at the substrate.


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

Any comments are welcome


----------



## TekWarren (Oct 6, 2013)

This is what I just upgraded to as far as lighting on my 40b:
http://warrenreptiles.com/beamswork-led-planted-aquarium-lighting/


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

If I place 3 lights 5.33" apart from front to back over the 18" tank, would I get a good even lighting spread?


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks for posting. How well do thoes lights work for you?



TekWarren said:


> This is what I just upgraded to as far as lighting on my 40b:
> http://warrenreptiles.com/beamswork-led-planted-aquarium-lighting/


----------



## TekWarren (Oct 6, 2013)

*Boxboy's 40 Breeder Project! Lighting, Ohhhh lighting.....*

The first BeamsWork light I had worked well enough to grow my plants to the surface! My tank is setup a bit different as it is viewable from all sides. I have taller plants in the center with lower plants around most of the outside perimeter. Having two fixtures spreads the light better on a tank like this that is 18" front to back. 

You could also use cfls and brooder lamps... I started a 20 long with these and actually don't see a need to change to LED other than have a sleeker look. The domes bother my wife slightly but not me. I might paint the outside of the domes black to match the tank this summer to see if they blend in better.


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

5 Meters of 5630 SMD LEDs 8000k-10000k, 30ml each led, 14watts per meter = $15.00, Check!


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

Sounds good, glad your getting growth from them
I tryed thoes clamp lights, my wife hates them lol

This is in my livingroom so it must look nice and clean and alsi be kid safe, I plan to build a short canopy to hide the lights an such...

I currently use SMD leds on my 10gal with success, So Im builind a larger version for the 40gal... Lets hope my homework was good enough to let this idea work well..


TekWarren said:


> The first BeamsWork light I had worked well enough to grow my plants to the surface! My tank is setup a bit different as it is viewable from all sides. I have taller plants in the center with lower plants around most of the outside perimeter. Having two fixtures spreads the light better on a tank like this that is 18" front to back.
> 
> You could also use cfls and brooder lamps... I started a 20 long with these and actually don't see a need to change to LED other than have a sleeker look. The domes bother my wife slightly but not me. I might paint the outside of the domes black to match the tank this summer to see if they blend in better.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

boxboy said:


> Stand partly done.





boxboy said:


> The front of the stand comes off/on just like a panel.


Your stand looks great! A removable panel isn't as easy to handle as doors, but it seems like it should maintain accessibility better. It's also easier for those of us with just a few tools.

I have been thinking about putting sides on my metal shelf stand for quite some time. If you post a few more pics once it's all finished you may convince me. I have a kid coming so I will need to figure out something.


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks for the comment 

This is super simple. its just 4mm plywood, actually its flooring underlay type of plywood.
I just measured the stand and added 4mm to each side so everything fits correctly.
I used screws and nuts to attach the wood. The front panel is only attached via the bolts, the groves of the screw keeps the door attached to the metal fram very well, to remove the door I just pull up and out... Its also Kid proof. Thats why I did it this way, kids caint get inside it, tons of access room and looks pretty good. Just gotta get it stained and looking better. I will post detialed photo of how its built tomorrow for people who are intrested...



Hyzer said:


> Your stand looks great! A removable panel isn't as easy to handle as doors, but it seems like it should maintain accessibility better. It's also easier for those of us with just a few tools.
> 
> I have been thinking about putting sides on my metal shelf stand for quite some time. If you post a few more pics once it's all finished you may convince me. I have a kid coming so I will need to figure out something.


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

Testing Sig size. How excatly does everyone "link" there threads inside the sig?
I know that you copy n past the thread url, then past it into sig box, then what do I click?


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

The stand with the panel removed, a little messy under here!








How I attached the side panels








How I attached the front door panel


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Looks nice. Those rivet shelves make it pretty straightforward because of all the holes in the frame. One thing you might think about is removing the wood shelf in the middle so you have more height for equipment. I did that but left the side braces in for stability.

Are you going to stain, paint, or clear finish?


----------



## water-kitties (Mar 19, 2013)

Wow that's a really handy shelf! I'm going to watch this for my upcoming 40!


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

Thats awesome! The stands detials are in the first post if your wondering where I got it and its model number.



water-kitties said:


> Wow that's a really handy shelf! I'm going to watch this for my upcoming 40!


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

Yes, I plan to give it a nice dark finnish stain and clear coat, but Im not done with the finnishing work+ canopy!



Hyzer said:


> Looks nice. Those rivet shelves make it pretty straightforward because of all the holes in the frame. One thing you might think about is removing the wood shelf in the middle so you have more height for equipment. I did that but left the side braces in for stability.
> 
> Are you going to stain, paint, or clear finish?


----------



## pet-teez (Aug 17, 2007)

Well, I'm in for updates 
I really like how you enclosed the shelf, those racks are great for this kinda thing.


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks for following 



pet-teez said:


> Well, I'm in for updates
> I really like how you enclosed the shelf, those racks are great for this kinda thing.


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

Just ordered 10pcs of 2Pin, 2way 5630 LED Connectors...
with these I can connect each strip "daisy chain" together and I can use 1 of them that leads to the power supply. 

Just gotta do some math and figure out my max Watts, Amps ect that my house and Leds can handle...
Dont wanna blow a fuse eveyday lol


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

boxboy said:


> ScapeGoat:
> 
> Yes the aquarium has a plastic trim on it, I would just rather be save then sorry later down the road...





boxboy said:


> The stand with the panel removed, a little messy under here!


while I'm sure you won't have any problems, but I wouldn't trust those 8 little pins to hold up a 40g tank. I have a shelf unit like that (could be the same) for my grow out 10g's and a 20g long and it terrifies me to use with just those.


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

32 rivits tottal holding it together lol 8 rivits per corner. 
Many people use this same stand for their 40B  Besides each shelf is designed to hold 800lbs, I will be carefull anyways.



scapegoat said:


> while I'm sure you won't have any problems, but I wouldn't trust those 8 little pins to hold up a 40g tank. I have a shelf unit like that (could be the same) for my grow out 10g's and a 20g long and it terrifies me to use with just those.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

4 per corner, right? I forgot the ones for the smaller sides. not including the all the others that are used on the unit.

Those shelves are rated at 800lbs, I still don't trust them. One faulty chinese weld and it comes crashing down. I intend on replacing mine "whenever I get around to it"

I'm just commenting that you'd rather be safe than sorry with using foam on a rimmed tank, that at best does nothing. But don't see where these shelving units may fail. I just find it odd is all.

I understand that you, nor I, will probably never have an issue with these shelves holding up our tanks. Just be wary of it. I have a buddy whose company was using them as a server rack and had it crumple. At least the plywood you added to the sides will help w/ it racking side to side, as it offers zero protection against that normally.

even with mine I think i'm already seeing some fatigue on a rivet. I've been keeping an eye on it though, and everything is still level.

It looks great skinned though.


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

scapegoat said:


> 4 per corner, right? I forgot the ones for the smaller sides. not including the all the others that are used on the unit.
> 
> Yes 16 rivits total per shelf..
> 
> ...


Haha Thanks  Caint wait till this is actually done.


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

boxboy said:


> Just ordered 10pcs of 2Pin, 2way 5630 LED Connectors...
> with these I can connect each strip


Has shipped and hopeful be here in less then 20days from Ebay.


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

Here is what I have so far for the led build.

5630 LEDs
Working Voltage: DC 12V
wattage: Max 14.4 w
14.4watts X 5 Meters = 72 watts tottal.

DC 12V adapter power supply 5.5mm Male jack and 2.1mm Female pigtail. 
Max Current 20amps
Voltage 1v - 38v

Mini inline LED Dimmer
Voltage DC 12V
Max output current 144watts.

Now, can anyone assist me with the power supply, I need a laptop type of supply, the 3 prong plug ones.

Only thing I am not 110% sure about is how many amps I require tottal and not blow the fuse... My fuse box has 15amp fuses...


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

Just Won a bid for 5meters of 3528 Led 660nm Red, for only $4.00 + free shipping...
So far this led build has cost less then $50.00 Yippy.


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

5 Meters of White 8000k - 10000k 5630 LEDs = $15.98
5 Meters of Red 660nm 3528 LEDs = $4.00
5pcs DC 12V adapter power supply 5.5mm Male jack and 5pcs 2.1mm Female jack = $8.52
10pcs 5630 2pin, 2way led conectors = $3.97
1pcs Mini inline LED Dimmer = $1.79
1pcs 12v DC power splitter cable, 1 female to 4 male jacks = $3.68

Tottal $37.94


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Despite having my tank on one of these shelves for 5 years, a couple posts in your journal got me worrying. Today I finally put a cover on and reinforced my rivet stand. I put a couple extra brackets on the side and added some diagonal supports all the way across the back. I bolted on some plywood to the front and sides just like yours. Even if I push on the tank hard, it doesn't budge.

Thanks for showing me what it could look like and pushing me to finally do it. Four kids are staying at my house this week and it gives me peace of mind to secure everything. Not to mention keep their hands off my regulator.


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

Hyzer said:


> Despite having my tank on one of these shelves for 5 years, a couple posts in your journal got me worrying. Today I finally put a cover on and reinforced my rivet stand. I put a couple extra brackets on the side and added some diagonal supports all the way across the back. I bolted on some plywood to the front and sides just like yours. Even if I push on the tank hard, it doesn't budge.
> 
> Thanks for showing me what it could look like and pushing me to finally do it. Four kids are staying at my house this week and it gives me peace of mind to secure everything. Not to mention keep their hands off my regulator.


It gives me peice of mind knowing you have used this stand for 5yrs without issues 
Actually, your thread is one of the main ones that I keept reading. I loved your stand, so I just had to go buy one too... Caint wait to see what your stand looks like now .

Im also happy that I could inspire you to build a stand into a "cabinet"... You are right, kids love playing with things that we dont want them messing with, well my kids anyways!


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

This is a work in progress, but here ya go. Not to shabby!


----------



## water-kitties (Mar 19, 2013)

Looking nice and clean. Bet it will look rad when it's all finished.


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

water-kitties said:


> Looking nice and clean. Bet it will look rad when it's all finished.


Thanks  Its slow progress but its getting there.
Got some new 5g buckets today for water changes.


----------



## WEGL5280 (Sep 4, 2013)

Very clean! Look forward to watching the progress!


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

WEGL5280 said:


> Very clean! Look forward to watching the progress!


 Was only tryin to keep the kids fingers out lmao..


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

Here is a small guid to help everyone understand how excatly Im bulding my lighting for the 40B...

5630 LEDs
Working Voltage: DC 12V
wattage: Max 14.4 w per meter
14.4watts X 5 Meters = 72 watts tottal. 

connected vis this 2 pin, 2way 5630 led connector.








Cut one side off, in order and connect to:
Mini inline LED Dimmer
Voltage DC 12V
Max output current 144watts. 








Then connect to the:
DC 12V adapter power supply 5.5mm Male jack and 2.1mm Female pigtail.
Max Current 20amps
Voltage 1v - 38v 








Then plug this into:
CCTV female to male power splitter cable:








which is pluged into the power supply.

This allows me to power up to 8 led strips (2 per lead) from 1 power supply and be able to dim all colors seperatly... I plan to have all whites on 1, then other colors seperatly.


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

Parts List:

5 Meters of White 8000k - 10000k 5630 LEDs = $15.98
5 Meters of Red 660nm 3528 LEDs = $4.00
5pcs DC 12V adapter power supply 5.5mm Male jack and 5pcs 2.1mm Female jack = $8.52
10pcs 5630 2pin, 2way led conectors = $3.97
1pcs Mini inline LED Dimmer = $1.79
1pcs 12v DC power splitter cable, 1 female to 4 male jacks = $3.68

Tottal $37.94


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

Not bad for someone that does not want solder leds


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

Just a quick update, Getting a used 5lbs Co2 tank still 5/8th full for $50.00 checking on the hydro date right now, but seems like a solid deal 

Now to just find a nice regulator for it!


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

Ok so this is the deal.
5lbs aluminum Co2 tank (used) still 5/8th full and the regulator already installed and delievery to my house for $50.00... Its awesome having good friends  Ill have to check out the hydro date when it arrives next week, but overall this is a great deal

Also, some of my led parts have arrived and the actual LEDs should be here tomorrow or a few days later


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

1pcs 5 meters of LEDs arrived today  Fun!


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

1pcs 5meters of red leds came yesterday... These ones are very slim.. Only few peices left and I can start building the light system.


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

Pulled my Fluval 205 out of storage. It works 
But I plan to build a new in/outflow from 1/2" pvc pipe.
wish me some luck!


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

Lighting update:

A short trip to Rona Building Center in search of a "cheap" heatsink for this build and I decided on a Aluniumun Stud ( 25GA Galvanized Stud 3-5/8" x 10' )
Part#: Model #362S125-18X120PC... 








Was only $5.98 + Tax so I caint complaine... I used tin snips to cut it into 35"L so I got 3pcs and some left over...

I also purchased a roll of Scotch's dubble sidded tape to help keep the leds in place...

If needed I will attach some computer fans and a temp sensor to keep everything cool...


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

well because of the little bumps on the "heatsink" the leds will not stick...
After about 10mins the heat sause the carpet tape to let go and the leds fall off 

Does anyone anyone have ideas as to how and make the leds stick and not fall off? Any suggestions are very welcome...


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

Check out this peice of wood! on a nature walk we found this.
Any ideas on how to place it in the tank? I gotta cut it tho cause its 49" long, about 5" thick and 12" tall roughly.


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

umm, pretty sure you know this but you cant just stick any old piece of wood in a tank. Hardwoods are the only ones that will not disintegrate into the tank after time. do you know what type that is??


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

jmf3460 said:


> umm, pretty sure you know this but you cant just stick any old piece of wood in a tank. Hardwoods are the only ones that will not disintegrate into the tank after time. do you know what type that is??


No idea lol 90% of the trees around me are hardwood so its likely ok. if not, it would probable take forever for it to degrade... I can always clear coat it to be safe?


----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

hopefully its not from any of the pine/cedar tree family that has sap, some are toxic to fish. im sure its fine too if its hardwood and you think its cool, but might want to double check not sure about clearcoating. I guess it depends on what you clearcoat with.


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

jmf3460 said:


> hopefully its not from any of the pine/cedar tree family that has sap, some are toxic to fish. im sure its fine too if its hardwood and you think its cool, but might want to double check not sure about clearcoating. I guess it depends on what you clearcoat with.


No sap to be found on this peice anyplace


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

Here is a better pic with a small light over it.


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

Best SCORE on this PLANET!!! Friend of mine is moving and unable to keep alot of his planted aquarium stuff, sooooo... Hes giving me 200+ plants for FREE!!! Mostly Med light plants  Lots of differe.t kinds and also tossing a few RCS my way  Ohhhhh so excited...

Its sad hes moving away but at least he will know that the plants/shrimp are going to a good home 

By June 23rd I shall have TONS of plants, substrate, lights and able to get this 40B rocking 

P.S. That diftwood above in the photo has been sank in water for 1 week now 
same friend offered to "cure" it for me in his empty 60G...


----------



## 180g (May 20, 2014)

Im,,,,,so,,,,,, jello,,,,,,,,,man


----------



## water-kitties (Mar 19, 2013)

Box you are so lucky on the plants score. Can't wait to see what you'll do. Any thoughts to stock yet?


----------



## 180g (May 20, 2014)

that branch looks like a pine branch man.


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

180g said:


> Im,,,,,so,,,,,, jello,,,,,,,,,man


Haha lets cheer together


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

water-kitties said:


> Box you are so lucky on the plants score. Can't wait to see what you'll do. Any thoughts to stock yet?


Very lucky yes  I wanna do a large 20-30pcs school of CPDs or small type fish, some dwarf catfish for bottom. then something as a showpeice fish... maybe even have a 40B shrimp tank.


----------



## 180g (May 20, 2014)

WOOT WOOOOOOOOOT. (incase you have not heard that before it is what I hear a lot of kids in my area screaming. cant be sure what it means though :confused1


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

180g said:


> that branch looks like a pine branch man.


Is Pine a bad thing to use? its currently soaking in a friends empty tank. little tannans are leaking out and its sunk  I just like the looks of it. If you know any reasons why I should not use it. please let me know.


----------



## 180g (May 20, 2014)

idk I thought I heard somewhere that the sap messes with the PH but I bet you can do something to it to get rid of the sap.


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

180g said:


> idk I thought I heard somewhere that the sap messes with the PH but I bet you can do something to it to get rid of the sap.


Ive read something about sap too and your right is messes with your fish..
for what its worth. this branch had been outside on the ground for atleast two years and I honestly could not find any sap anyplace on it. so I grabed it up and my friend offered to soak "cure" it for me since hes got larger tanks then me. besides I dont have fish yet lol


----------



## 180g (May 20, 2014)

I think it should be fine then just watch the ph or fish.


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

Well turns out that the wood went to crap at my buddies place. mould all over it 
Also sadly my DIY lighting has not worked out...

Anyone feel like suggesting a 30-35" light thats good for Med light, led or otherwise.
my budget is $100.00 tank is 40 breeder..


----------



## Tropical_Wannabe (Aug 19, 2010)

I too have a 40 gallon breeder. Working on setting up a dirted tank.
I just recently purchased via e-bay a 36 inch quad bulb T5HO for less than $100.

In Ebay, search this 111318723310 and it will show you what I just received. Great light, 4 bulbs, built in timer too.

Out of the box, switch one works the rear two bulbs, and switch 2 works the front two bulbs. Working on re-wiring it so switch 1 works the first and the last bulb, thus keeping switch 2 bulbs for future use.

Hope that help's a bit, sorry to hear about your mold. Mine had white mold looking stuff on it, but's it gone now and looks pretty good.

All the best!


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

Tropical_Wannabe said:


> I too have a 40 gallon breeder. Working on setting up a dirted tank.
> I just recently purchased via e-bay a 36 inch quad bulb T5HO for less than $100.
> 
> In Ebay, search this 111318723310 and it will show you what I just received. Great light, 4 bulbs, built in timer too.
> ...



Awesome Bro Thank you  Im going to think about this one for sure...
I was also looking at this light, 111390116337 what do you think? Just get all "flood light" beam angle so it spreads more, I can hack it so its also dimmable if needed.


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

Small update lol I got the wood painted, got plants+fish+lights and a peice of driftwood...
Photos will come...


----------

